# Pancake Meow



## ruby_soho (Apr 15, 2006)

So I guess this would be the best forum to post this in. I've never ordered anything from this woman, but she makes the most adorable and amazing jewelery! I am always in awe of how lifelike it is, and I want to eat 10000000 of her pieces. I found out about Pancake Meow over on the Lush forum, but I figured the Specktra ladies needed to see it! Here are some photos to entice you all...Oh, she makes her jewelery and accessories out of clay, and you can choose a scent for your jewelery so that your cupcake can smell like a cupcake as well! www.pancakemeow.com


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 15, 2006)

These are so cute! Have I seen the ice cream cone necklaces on Fred Flare?


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

He he...those are cute...and extremely delectable looking! *drool*


----------

